# Alien Life



## RadishRose

How many intelligent alien civilizations are out there among the hundreds of billions of stars in the spiral arms of the Milky Way? According to a new calculation, the answer is 36. 

*Related: **9 strange, scientific excuses for why humans haven't found aliens yet*

*Related: **Greetings, Earthlings! 8 ways aliens might contact us*

*https://www.livescience.com/how-man...PIkY_oOxwis7_8J0UoUihO3TjjgDDXggdMWJ719okC_uU*


----------



## Meanderer

Aliens are like our daydreams and our nightmares....a figment of our imagination.  That's according to _Alien LIFE Magazine_!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Aliens are like our daydreams and our nightmares....a figment of our imagination.  That's according to _Alien LIFE Magazine_!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lakeland living

What do you mean when they come.? Open your eyes, visit any city of size they are all over the place.
Here are a few    https://thechive.com/2012/10/15/theres-some-weird-people-in-the-world-36-photos/


----------



## asp3

I  haven't read the articles, but after learning more about the various forces and energies which are fairly abundant in our galaxy and the universe I'm less sure that there are any other advanced lifeforms in our galaxy or the universe.  I definitely believe that the physical nature of our universe does tend towards creating life, but unfortunately there are a lot of other forces in our universe that easily disrupt and/or destroy life.


----------



## hellomimi

Since I believe in a parallel universe where the past, now, and the future occur simultaneously, I have no doubt of the existence of other entities in the Milky Way.


----------



## Keesha

Lakeland living said:


> What do you mean when they come.? Open your eyes, visit any city of size they are all over the place.
> Here are a few    https://thechive.com/2012/10/15/theres-some-weird-people-in-the-world-36-photos/


Who needs to worry about  aliens. .
Referring to Lakelands article of course.


----------



## RadishRose

I think it all depends on the timing. By the time we reach any, they're gone and vice-versa. (?)


----------



## Em in Ohio

I trust in the theories of Carl Sagan:
*Core Research - The Carl Sagan Center for Research at the SETI Institute *
I used to share my bandwidth with SETI years ago.  They used it to search for radio signals.

"The SETI Institute’s first project was to conduct a search for narrow-band radio transmissions that would betray the existence of technically competent beings elsewhere in the galaxy. Today, the SETI Institute uses a specially designed instrument for its SETI efforts – the Allen Telescope Array (ATA) located in the Cascade Mountains of California. The ATA is embarking upon a two-year survey of tens of thousands of red dwarf stars, which have many characteristics that make them prime locales in the search for intelligent life. The Institute also uses the ATA to examine newly-discovered exoplanets that are found in their star’s habitable zone. There are likely to be tens of billions of such worlds in our galaxy. Additionally, the Institute is developing a relatively low-cost system for doing optical SETI, which searches for laser flashes that other societies might use to signal their presence."  https://www.seti.org/seti-institute/Search-Extraterrestrial-Intelligence

"All in all, Hubble reveals an estimated 100 billion galaxies in the universe or so, but this number is likely to increase to about 200 billion as telescope technology in space improves."


----------



## Em in Ohio

asp3 said:


> I  haven't read the articles, but after learning more about the various forces and energies which are fairly abundant in our galaxy and the universe I'm less sure that there are any other advanced lifeforms in our galaxy or the universe.  I definitely believe that the physical nature of our universe does tend towards creating life, but unfortunately there are a lot of other forces in our universe that easily disrupt and/or destroy life.


At times, I'm sure there are few advanced lifeforms on our home planet.  As for forces that disrupt and/or destroy life, I believe the absence of Earthlings may work in other world's favor.  (-;


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## fmdog44

I have read on a couple occasions about the question of would visitors be hostile or friendly and the consensus is they would mot likely be hostile.


----------



## Em in Ohio

fmdog44 said:


> I have read on a couple occasions about the question of would visitors be hostile or friendly and the consensus is they would mot likely be hostile.


I like the question, "What would you do if you met extraterrestrial aliens?"  My answer has always been "Try to feed them!"


----------



## Aunt Marg

The notion of us Earthlings being the only ones in the entire universe is incomprehensible to me.


----------



## peramangkelder

Aunt Marg said:


> The notion of us Earthlings being the only ones in the entire universe is incomprehensible to me.


Yes indeed @Aunt Marg for us to think we are the only civilisation in the known Universe is far fetched
Our Planet may have been inhabited by beings long before humans crawled out of the slime


----------



## fmdog44

Take the videos that appear to be very convincing against the incredible distances from Earth to stars/planets outside our solar system and it then seems impossible. Bottom line I will not live long enough to learn the truth because it is a long way off.


----------



## Aunt Marg

fmdog44 said:


> *Take the videos that appear to be very convincing against the incredible distances from Earth to stars/planets outside our solar system and it then seems impossible*. Bottom line I will not live long enough to learn the truth because it is a long way off.


Considering theories behind wormhole travel along with different dimensions, extra-terrestrial life seems absolutely possible and most believable.


----------



## Treacle

I have a thought that we are on different 'dimensions' at different stages of out life, String Theory, which I liken to  the vibrations you might get when strumming a guitar, (one wave after the other)  . So we are being born in one dimension, at a different age in another and so on and so on. That's why I wonder about the concept deja vous. I think neurologists explain that away by our brain taking a second or less to compute what one has just seen or done??? So perhaps it is only us that exists in this vast universe.
However I've read Erich Von Daniken and listened to David Icke and tried to get to grips with his book, and it is quite compelling that there is extra- terrestrial life and they are here among us. 
On a lighter note, sometimes the behaviour of my o/h leaves me to wonder 'what planet he's on!!!


----------



## Camper6

I'm a non believer in life like Earth elsewhere. For me Earth is a fluke in the universe. The combinations that created the Earth and life on Earth are unique. And it's just a temporary thing. Not as much fun as the alien concept, but there you have it.


----------



## Camper6

peramangkelder said:


> Yes indeed @Aunt Marg for us to think we are the only civilisation in the known Universe is far fetched
> Our Planet may have been inhabited by beings long before humans crawled out of the slime


Yes right. Dinosaurs. We have scientific proof.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Beastie Boys Intergalactic


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Mr. Ed

Mr. Ed said:


> Beastie Boys Intergalactic
> Click above link


----------



## fmdog44

Aunt Marg said:


> Considering theories behind wormhole travel along with different dimensions, extra-terrestrial life seems absolutely possible and most believable.


I can't disagree and to add a bit the vehicles could be capable of transporting in a way we never dreamed of. We are still in the caveman era when it comes to travel in the solar system.


----------



## Phoenix

It lives across the street from me.


----------



## FastTrax

I agree with an earlier comment about visitors more then likely being malevolent. Maybe it's the slew of such behavior in a myriad of alien invasion flicks.

Perfect example:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Serve_Man_(The_Twilight_Zone)

www.vimeo.com/374158564


----------



## RadishRose

FastTrax said:


> I agree with an earlier comment about visitors more then likely being malevolent. Maybe it's the slew of such behavior in a myriad of alien invasion flicks.
> 
> Perfect example:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Serve_Man_(The_Twilight_Zone)
> 
> www.vimeo.com/374158564


I'll never forget that one.

People loved thinking aliens to be warlike because well, that's how WE are. The concept of alien life gives Man another excuse to fight and conquer. Like, "Star _Wars_".  JMO.


----------



## tbeltrans

It would be difficult for me to form any statement of fact concerning the existence of life elsewhere.  I always come back to the concept that we simply don't know what we don't know.  How can anybody here on earth, with the limited capabilities we currently have, be able to definitively say that there is or isn't life elsewhere?

That said, it is interesting how we seem to think that such life elsewhere is going to be like us, sending out radio signals, travelling by vehicles that make sense to us, etc.  It seems reasonable to me that whatever life there may be elsewhere, may not be anything that we could detect or relate to in any way.  How do we know that such life isn't here already, assuming the possibility that it might not be in any form that we can detect?

To me, there are any number of possibilities within this subject area, and it is certainly fun to have theories on it, as long as we remember that this is all we have until such time as we have absolute proof.

It will be interesting to look back, say 100 years on the theories of parallel universes that quantum mechanics science is now investigating.

As a rather humorous aside, if we are the only intelligent life in the universe, then the universe is in real trouble. 

Tony


----------



## chameleonic

One possible explanation for why there is life on this planet is that we are part of a lab experiment being monitored by alien entities. The other more popular explanation these days is that we are part of a computer simulation run by aliens or god(s). This concept is considered very possible by a large number of scientists. Personally, I don't think we can simply dismiss the thousands of documented accounts by large groups of eyewitnesses. The recent confirmation by the U.S. Navy of the radar tracking of Unidentified Aerial Phenomena should have been a bigger media story than it was. Why wasn't it?


----------



## tbeltrans

Then, there is the Urantian theory that earth is a prison colony for the rest of the universe and that our human body is the prison garb.

To me, this does make sense because we do treat each other very much as people treat each other in prison with all the power struggles, anger, etc.

There are many theories, and many of those are certainly interesting.  I have only known two people who truly saw something unidentified.  Both are/were engineers not given to stirring the pot to keep their lives interesting.  Neither claimed that what they saw was from space, instead only emphasizing the "unidentified" aspect.

One person was in Seattle in 1947 and was waiting at a bus stop on an unusually clear (for the area) day.  He saw a disk floating just above the trees.  It was there for several minutes, then took off straight up for a bit, and then flew off at a 45 degree angle.  He said that the Seattle paper, the next day, listed 1200 witnesses, many of whom were trained such as cops and military.  He said that most people simply thought it was some military development for WWII.  He also said that he has never seen anything fly like that, and at those speeds since.

The other person saw three glowing balls about 3 feet in diameter, in a line perpendicular to his truck in Northern Minnesota when he was in high school.  Two of his friends were in the vehicle at the time.  These things stayed with them for quite some time, leaving only as they approached Camp Ripley, a military base, and rejoined the truck after they had passed the base.  One of the three guys got so freaked out that he has spent the rest of his life pursuing information about UFOs.  The other just took it in stride.  I found some information online about "Foo Fighters" that were commonly seen by fighter pilots during WWII and the pictures, he said, were identical to what he saw.

I have left out some of the descriptive, but non-essential details in both stories because I don't feel like writing a book-length post, but my descriptions here capture the gist of it.

I believe these people saw something, and respect that they don't go off making weird claims about it, being careful to stay within what they know, rather than beefing up the story with wild claims.  We will probably never know the origins of what these people really saw.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg

tbeltrans said:


> Then, there is the Urantian theory that earth is a prison colony for the rest of the universe and that our human body is the prison garb.
> 
> To me, this does make sense because we do treat each other very much as people treat each other in prison with all the power struggles, anger, etc.
> 
> There are many theories, and many of those are certainly interesting.  I have only known two people who truly saw something unidentified.  Both are/were engineers not given to stirring the pot to keep their lives interesting.  Neither claimed that what they saw was from space, instead only emphasizing the "unidentified" aspect.
> 
> One person was in Seattle in 1947 and was waiting at a bus stop on an unusually clear (for the area) day.  He saw a disk floating just above the trees.  It was there for several minutes, then took off straight up for a bit, and then flew off at a 45 degree angle.  He said that the Seattle paper, the next day, listed 1200 witnesses, many of whom were trained such as cops and military.  He said that most people simply thought it was some military development for WWII.  He also said that he has never seen anything fly like that, and at those speeds since.
> 
> The other person saw three glowing balls about 3 feet in diameter, in a line perpendicular to his truck in Northern Minnesota when he was in high school.  Two of his friends were in the vehicle at the time.  These things stayed with them for quite some time, leaving only as they approached Camp Ripley, a military base, and rejoined the truck after they had passed the base.  One of the three guys got so freaked out that he has spent the rest of his life pursuing information about UFOs.  The other just took it in stride.  I found some information online about "Foo Fighters" that were commonly seen by fighter pilots during WWII and the pictures, he said, were identical to what he saw.
> 
> I have left out some of the descriptive, but non-essential details in both stories because I don't feel like writing a book-length post, but my descriptions here capture the gist of it.
> 
> I believe these people saw something, and respect that they don't go off making weird claims about it, being careful to stay within what they know, rather than beefing up the story with wild claims.  We will probably never know the origins of what these people really saw.
> 
> Tony


Very interesting take on the matter.


----------



## Treacle




----------



## Aunt Marg

Treacle said:


> View attachment 133835


ROFLMAO, Tre!


----------



## tbeltrans

Treacle said:


> View attachment 133835



It has been said that if we are the only "intelligent" life in the universe, then the universe is in trouble, so those who look for alien intelligent life right here on our own planet are optimists.  

Tony


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lakeland living

Meanderer said:


>


Which only proves it,...they are far smarter than we are....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Marg

To all you doubters waffling over the idea that aliens may or may not exist, allow me to personally flush those doubts out of your heads.

The only thing I would suggest to Mrs. Alien... _get with the times and lose the powdered laundry detergent_.


----------



## Meanderer

...in the little town of Chester, Illinois....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## FastTrax

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/without_Warning_(1994_film)


----------



## rgp

Lakeland living said:


> What do you mean when they come.? Open your eyes, visit any city of size they are all over the place.
> Here are a few    https://thechive.com/2012/10/15/theres-some-weird-people-in-the-world-36-photos/




  Must have an account to view ?


----------



## Lakeland living

I don't have an account and watched it.


----------



## Lakeland living

Just checked, they now want a membership.


----------



## fmdog44

The distance from the Earth to the center of our galaxy is what would take 25,000 light years to travel. Now think of the immensity of the universe. If there are visitors here from other worlds it would take technology beyond our comprehension. Not saying it is impossible but if the vehicles are piloted by living organisms that makes it even more insane.


----------



## Phoenix

One of the aliens moved next door to me and is completely nuts.


----------

